# Norm's assembly table



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

One must do project this spring is an assembly table. One time on Norm's show he showed an assembly table with a interesting wheel feature. If I recall it right you lifted the table and wheels dropped down and locked and then you pulled a cord to get off the wheels..... or was it the other way round????.

I went out to his site but could not seem to find the right words to locate the information on that wheel system. Sooooooo do any of you know what I'm talking about and maybe you made one or took notes??????

BTW in the NYW Gear area along side the hats and shirts is a free autographed picture of Norm...... mmmmmm To bad we don't have a free autographed picture of the router guys.......

So if you can help point me to information on the above subject it would be great!

Ed


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ed,

I finally get to return something to you for all your kindness. The table you are looking for can be found here:

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct3.cgi?0207

As I was collecting ideas over the last few months for my workbench, it was one of the links I placed in my favorites and when I saw your request I remembered the table.

Now if I could just figure out those what is its


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Ed,
> 
> I finally get to return something to you for all your kindness. The table you are looking for can be found here:
> 
> ...


 That looks like the one! Now if I only had thought worktable....... not assembly table!!!!!! That is one of the great things about this forum and the people here they are willing to help one another out! Thanks!

Ed


----------

